# Police exercise pays off with pair of arrests



## Yrys (22 Sep 2007)

One man surrenders, another apprehended in building used for training by police



> ANTIOCH: One man surrenders, another apprehended in building used for training
> By Scott Marshall
> 
> STAFF WRITER
> ...


----------

